# Problem with munin-node



## krutik (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello,

Munin-node show only 4-5 processes, but


```
# ps ax | wc -l
      88
```







Im happy when someone has idea. 



```
8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386

# munin-node -V
munin-node (munin-node) version 1.4.5.
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2012)

Did you disable security.bsd.see_other_uids?


----------



## krutik (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, SirDice.
Solved


```
# sysctl security.bsd.see_other_uids
security.bsd.see_other_uids: 0
# sysctl security.bsd.see_other_gids
security.bsd.see_other_gids: 0
# munin-run --debug processes
# Processing plugin configuration from /usr/local/etc/munin/plugin-conf.d/plugins.conf
# Set /rgid/ruid/egid/euid/ to /842/65534/842 842 /65534/
# Setting up environment
# About to run '/usr/local/etc/munin/plugins/processes'
processes.value        4
```


but:

```
# sysctl security.bsd.see_other_uids=1
security.bsd.see_other_gids: 0 -> 1
# sysctl security.bsd.see_other_gids=1
security.bsd.see_other_gids: 0 -> 1
# munin-run --debug processes
# Processing plugin configuration from /usr/local/etc/munin/plugin-conf.d/plugins.conf
# Set /rgid/ruid/egid/euid/ to /842/65534/842 842 /65534/
# Setting up environment
# About to run '/usr/local/etc/munin/plugins/processes'
processes.value       92
```


----------

